# Anyone Tee off only with irons?



## Parmo (May 12, 2008)

I ask because the only thing except a little luck that is keeping my scoring high is my driver and 3 wood off the tee.  I have lost total faith in my driver and 3 wood, if I tee off and the result is a slice I will then change my grip and the next shot will be a hook and so on.  My iron play is great at the moment and I am thinking of just playing it safe and teeing off with a 3 or 4 iron to hit more GIR.

I have been getting really frustrated of late, I am 20.1 hcp and shoot between 85-88 each week, yet my hcp is not coming down.  Do you think dropping the woods and teeing off with irons and some short game practice would help, or should I just go to the range and get some confidence back in the woods?


----------



## The23rdman (May 12, 2008)

Parmo, I couldn't use woods apart from my 7 wood for years. I got down to a best score of 80 and a 12 handicap teeing off with a 3 iron. Go for it, mate, until you've gained confidence on the range.


----------



## Parmo (May 12, 2008)

Cheers The23rdman I will do, its just confidence at the moment with my woods.


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2008)

At our course there is a long par 5 (s.i 1) with OB all the way up the right, large rough grass mounds on the left and a pond on driving distance. The wind normally blows left to right and almost everybody plants their first drive with the driver into the wood over the little white poles...
Me?  I just place a 6 iron down the middle, a couple of woods or rescues later I'm by the green, chip and a putt for a nett birdie...
Don't think that because the hole is long that you have to use woods off the tee. if you keep the ball in play with irons then use them. 
If a hole is 400 yards long and its a fairly low stroke index then use three 7 iron shots to get to the greenside then chip and putt. Even 2 putts gives you a nett par if you get 2 shots.


----------



## benny (May 12, 2008)

Exactly. At Flamborough Head links my uncle birdied the same 530 yard+ par 5 three weeks running without ever hitting a wood. 5iron off tee, 5 iron 2nd, 5iron approach and one putt! I used to go driver, hack out, 5 wood, bunker, 3 putts....bugger.

Tiger won the Open without using a driver so you could definitely get away without one Parmo, itll sharpen your game up no end.


----------



## JamesR (May 12, 2008)

The main thing that messes up my GIRs is missing fairways. But I do enjoy having a lash with the big boy!

So, if you can live without hitting woods there's no reason why you have to hit them!!


----------



## Prubs (May 12, 2008)

Parmo I have only recently started playing with a driver, used to play with a 1 and 2 iron instead,still do on links courses... so no real need to have woods in your bag aslong as you can hit your irons with confidance and accuracy.....

I have had trouble with a slice for a while now and the only way I can stop it is by teeing the ball up high and using a 13* lofted driver......I also had a few leesons and the combination of both driver and lessons has worked(took 2 months of hard work)...now I no fear at giving the big dog a go.... try it and you will find that your confidance will come back soon...hope this helps


----------



## Glenfish (May 12, 2008)

Parmo I recently joined my club which is 7000yds, I soon realised that I needed to be able to hit a staright drive to get on.
My slice ruined my game so I tried some new 460cc drivers and took some driving lessons, That would be my advice to you mate! It changed my game, now just need to sort out the chipping and putting


----------



## pjaz (May 12, 2008)

Not now, but have done so plenty in the past.  It's just one of those things and there is nothing better at building confidence than hitting fairways (even with an iron) - you'll soon be back to drivers/woods.


----------



## Parmo (May 12, 2008)

Once again thanks guys, I am not on the course this weekend but am going to the practice field early to fine tune my short game, thats the plan anyway, I may have a quick round on my own to see how just irons goes like.


----------



## RGuk (May 12, 2008)

I guess a lot depends on the length of the course and the chances of making the kind of scores you need/want to.

I could go round mine without a driver and tee off without any woods, but I suspect that the holes I try to par every time out might be tricky without the length of a wood off the tee. On the long holes, I'm a driver + 3 wood player to get as close as possible. If I was to take two irons, it would put a lot of pressure on the 3rd shot. A lot of folk tell stories about 3 x 7 irons to par 5s etc. but what would you rather face (on a long par 4); a 35 yard pitch and a chance of a 1 putt or a 135 yrd 3rd shot just to make a bogey (with 2 putts)?
If are making mostly bogeys and worse, then it could be a wise idea until your confidence comes back.


----------



## The23rdman (May 13, 2008)

Parmo, am I correct in thinking you play most of your golf at Roundhay? If so there are really only a couple of occasions you even need a wood there, surely?

P.s. must get a game together sometime.


----------



## Parmo (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
Yeah I play at Roundhay and yes its only really the second and forth that a wood would be slightly better, I am playing this weekend so will try with my irons and see what score I come out with.  

Yeah we should get a game in sometime, I played Wike Ridge last Saturday and thought it was boring, if I had a decent game I could get round on Par without too much trouble.


----------



## OldWindy (May 13, 2008)

If out on my own I'll sometimes use the 3 iron off the tee on the par 4s - more for practice than anything. It does get me in the most suitable spots here and there on a couple of the holes, but the driver is no worse.


----------



## TonyN (May 13, 2008)

Lost all faith in my driver last christmas and went with a 4 iron off the tee, worked well for a while but was loosing alot of distance obv.

At the time i couldnt use long irons off the deck so was having to play with more shots to get to the long par 5's and had no chance at making birdies or par's.

Thing is, there really is no better feeling than nailing a drive right down the middle. The is no reason really why you shouldn't get on with your driver. Its all in the mind.

My advice would be go see a pro. A couple of lessons with a pro would defo see you hitting alot straighter.

It may just be you have a weak grip or your sliding to much like I was. 

For roughly 30 quid its well worth the visit!


----------



## The23rdman (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
Yeah I play at Roundhay and yes its only really the second and forth that a wood would be slightly better, I am playing this weekend so will try with my irons and see what score I come out with.  

Yeah we should get a game in sometime, I played Wike Ridge last Saturday and thought it was boring, if I had a decent game I could get round on Par without too much trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Cool. Ok, perhaps in a week or two we'll sort a game out. Are you free midweek at all?


----------



## Parmo (May 13, 2008)

Yeah I am free week nights, just need a little notice to get away from work early and grab the weapons.  

I know the problem with my driving is my lack of confidence in my grip with it, my iron play is great with a slightly different grip but that one doesnt suit the woods.  I shall give the beast another go this weekend, in fact I will play 9 holes with and 9 without and see the difference.


----------



## TonyN (May 13, 2008)

You should be using the same grip IMO, That maybe what the problem is!


----------



## Parmo (May 13, 2008)

I hit straight and long with my irons with the club resting in the middle of my left hand fingers (about middle joint level), if I use the same one with a driver it hooks the shot.


----------



## TonyN (May 13, 2008)

I dont see why the grip should be any different for your driver. Maybe the driver doesnt suit you. Is the shaft too long etc?

Its not custom fitted is it?

But it could be anything, Hooks are normally caused by bashing  the ball too hard and your arms arriving at the ball before your body is square.

Its all guess work though and really, you need to see a pro so he can highlight what your problem is.


----------



## Parmo (May 13, 2008)

Yeah I will do, thanks for the advice.


----------



## mick (May 13, 2008)

i always tee off on the first at my club with a five iron,it leaves a full nine iron into a bit of a raised green,if i hit driver it always leaves a horrible little wedge flop type shot into the green.also will use an iron on the the fourteenth it has out of bounds all the way down the left and a bunker in the middle of the fairway at 270,i may use a five wood on this hole sometimes though depends on the wind.


----------

